# Problem with ProRep basking spot heat lamps



## Javan Rhino (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm growing a bit annoyed by the prorep bulbs I'm using in my vivs. I've had to replace between 5 and ten in the last couple of months, sometimes with the bulb stopping working after no more than a fortnight. Within the last months, I've needed two bulbs for my beardie, coming up to two bulbs for my skinks, 2 bulbs for my leopard gecko. The only bulb that's lasted out [touch wood] is my agama one, that's never needed replacing since I got it back in January. Anybody any ideas on how I can make a heat bulb last longer than a fortnight?

Kind regards,
Chris


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

What thermostats are you using with them?
Also check the terminals in the holders to make sure they are making a good contact with the bulbs. This is one of the main problems.


----------



## nickyb273 (Sep 3, 2012)

just to add....i was using a prorep 100 watt with a dimming thermostat and i was just sat there watching tv when i heard a pop and loads of smoke! the bulb exploded in the viv! it was only 2 weeks old!!! luckily i was at home so i could get Skylar(my beardie) out the viv and clean up all the broken glass before it done any damage or harmed her in any way.

i reported it to the company who stated it has never happened before(which i find highly unlikely) they couldnt give me any reason as to why this happened but thought sending me 3 new bulbs FOC would solve my problem!

i sold them straight away and have gone with a totally different make and so far had no problems!!

dont think i'll ever be using pro rep again for anything...


----------

